# [SOLVED] HP XW6200 - Upgradeable?



## sambat (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi 
I am hoping someone can advise if I can improve the performance of my old HP XW6200 workstation. 
I use the PC for video editing, photo editing and general use - no gaming) 
Specs are: 
2 x 3.4 GHZ Xeons 
Windows 7 32bit 
Ati Radeon HD5450 1 GB 
4 x 1 GB Crucial CT12864Z40B DDR 400 RAM 
C: Drive Seagate ST310000528AS 1TB 
D: Drive WD3200AAAKS 320MB 
NO RAID 

Probably moving to Win 7 64bit may help, I am not sure by how much. 
I thought I may have done a backward move with the ATI card - any comments 
(I am not sure if a 256MB NVIDIA Quadro FX3450 would perform better) 
I did think about upping the spec on the hard drives to a WD Black, or a Velocoraptor, however the disk controllers are limited to 150GB I think. 

Can anyone help? 
Thanks 

(Sorry if this is in the wrong section, I wasn't sure which one to put it in)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HP XW6200 - Upgradeable?*

Video editing is cpu intensive. Video editing speed, varies by cpu speed, and data access speed (ie: motherboard and HDD's).


----------



## TroutGrrl (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: HP XW6200 - Upgradeable?*

Sambat, may I ask if you had any trouble upgrading your HD to 1 TB? I'm about to tackle this upgrade and I'm not sure if it's more trouble than a simple HD install.


----------



## sambat (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: HP XW6200 - Upgradeable?*

Hi Troutgirl, sorry I didn't back earlier. There is no problem with the HDD upgrade, you can go larger still, 2 TB is no problem. Which OS are you running, Win 7 64 works ok on mine, what is slowing mine down is graphics so now going for a Radeon HD 4670.
Keep going this is a rock solid PC if you have the 2 x Xeons.

PS turn on the email notification


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HP XW6200 - Upgradeable?*



TroutGrrl said:


> Sambat, may I ask if you had any trouble upgrading your HD to 1 TB? I'm about to tackle this upgrade and I'm not sure if it's more trouble than a simple HD install.


1TB Hdd's are no different than a smaller Hdd.


----------



## TroutGrrl (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: HP XW6200 - Upgradeable?*

Thanks fellas. You're right - the 1 TB HDD install was easy. I was concerned there was going to be some RAID settings to change in the BIOS or something, but there was absolutely nothing to worry about. I'd like to put another one in, but there are only 2 SATA possible (I think) and I've got the 160GB drive in there now with the OS on it. At some point I'll figure out how to ghost the OS onto a bigger one.

I upgraded to Win7 64-bit too and it's working flawlessly. I like it.

I've also swapped out the wifi adapter and this one's working a bit better. Video is a little quicker, but still not what I'd like. I'll consider upgrading to a bigger video card at some point.

Otherwise these 2 x 3.8 Ghz Xeon processors and all work GREAT.


----------

